# help!! i want sites for multiple choice questions



## nitinm (Dec 19, 2007)

Please can any one provide me sites that will provide help for questions and answers for c,c++,visual basic and html????


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Dec 19, 2007)

One site :*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/ 

Jokes apart u can post ur Q in programming sections there r lot of programmers 

that can help u .


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 19, 2007)

I know two.......
1) www.live.com
2) www.google.com


----------

